

Has HTC completely abandoned the Hero? - smn
http://www.htc.com/mea-en/search.aspx?cat=0&page=0&q=hero
No trace of it on the website.
======
zorkerman
[http://shop.sprint.com/en/software_downloads/pda_smartphone/...](http://shop.sprint.com/en/software_downloads/pda_smartphone/htc_hero.shtml)

------
robotron
They just released an update to 2.1 yesterday.

